# Bath Audi



## BadgerTT (Nov 16, 2019)

First venture into a Dealership, wasn't expecting someone from the parts department to come out and 'take my order' rather than head into a department. Only after a couple of oil filters and a seal but he popped in a couple of shiny new sump plugs as a freebie. Excellent service.


----------

